# Sad news



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

My brother Gmack's wife just had a c-section for her twins that are 3 months too early.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear that brother.  Stay strong.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

My GF was a premature, about the same amount of time and that was 19 years ago im sure they will be fine, since NE has some of the best hospitals in the country.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

thank you guys, its been a really stressfull night,she delivered them and now they are on there way to New England Medical center.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Twins have a tendency to be born prematurely. I'm not sure of the statistics but most live. We'll keep your family in our prayers though.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Prayers sent we have the best of the best for medical in MA


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Hang in there, and best of wishes.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

dmackack how about an update if you can.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

My daughters were born @ 34 weeks & one of my daughters was not breathing and had water on the brain and was gonna need surgery. Now I have 2 wonderful girls who are about to turn 2 and are perfectly healthy. Things will be fine I'm sure. I was also burn 3+ months premature back in 1977 and I was given 3 months to live before I was supposed to die in an incubator. My parents were told they would never be able to hold me. My parents were also told that I was going to have many many many medical problems. Well 27 years later and not only did I beat all the odds by living but i am perfectly health... well minus this damn herniated disc!

I am sure everything will be fine, keep us updated, tell ur bro I said good luck.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

One is ok but the other has bleeding in the brain area that they are trying to stop.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

The poor little things. I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for the update we will keep them in our prayers.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

so far so good thanks for the thoughts and prayers guys !

I will keep you updated as we find out more info.

Thanks again ! ! !


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Good luck and congrats Gmack!!!

Scott :rock:


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Good luck


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Gmack,

Stay positive..Good Luck and God Bless.....


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

thanks for the updates, all will be ok. Medical technology is great now-a-days!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Best Wishes and hopeful thoughts!

Woody


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

just wondering how the twins were doing. I am due in 3 weeks so my heart goes out to you and your family. Take care and hang in there!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I pray for them. I have to say NE Medical will give them the best care possible. God Bless hang in there "Dont ever give up"


----------



## biged86 (Nov 20, 2003)

Stay Positive!
New England Medical Center is a great hospital. My mother is a nurse at NEMC in the neonatal ICU. They are in the best of hands now.


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

BigEd86 is right NEMC is one of the Best NCIU's went the a couple of times on NICU transfers Stay strong


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers are with here brother, hang in there


----------

